# Not fun when IBS and Fibromyalgia hit at the same time



## Bettsann (Mar 28, 2012)

Today is one of those days (glad they don't come around TOO often!) when I hurt from both IBS and the Fibro. Its also one of those days that is hard to describe without sounding like a total hypochondriac.







I am sure that the Fibro (today) is what is upsetting my bowels..more than the IBS.I am fortunate in that I am not that bothered with Fibro anymore like I used to be...and I do somehow hope that anybody reading this will take heart from that. It CAN get better! And no, I have never taken Rx drugs for it either. A program of herbs and vitamins is what got me through it.Today is one of those days that defies what sounds like 'real symptoms' and it sounds so limp just to say "I just feel awful all over"...and yet not intolerable pain...more like being in a bad nightmare of weird feelings. It is SO frustrating but have learned to trust "This, too, will pass" (and the sooner the better!







)I am new to this site and have really appreciated reading the comments. THANK YOU for 'listening' to me... it's just comforting to know others understand.


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

A famous doctor in Sweden has both IBS and Fibromyalgia, Annika Dalquist : and for dieting she started the low carb diet, and noticed her IBS and fibramyalgia was cured, and she has good results with her patients, recommending more fat and meat/fish/bird, and very little sugar and starch... http://annikadahlqvist.com/ try this with google tranlate.. books about the scandinavian low carb diet:http://www.littlemoonpublishing.com/recommend the one at the bottom.. written by hexeberg..







it has the most about fibromyalgia.


----------

